# Cheese caves



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

This is a question for those that have one, I guess.

Right now I use a mini fridge that is turned down as low as I can without the freezer part leaking all over the floor. It is stuffed to the brim with cheeses right now. I think I probably have over 30lbls in there. I make at least 12 to 15 pounds every week.

I would love to be able to age the cheese properly without having to just vacuum seal and stack them up in there. Does anyone out there use a wine refrigerator? You can control the temp and humidity with them but I am afraid they wouldn't have much room either. 

And I'm going to need some more equipment and a separate cave for mold ripened cheese, right?


----------



## alpidarkomama (Jan 22, 2012)

You can get an external thermostat to regulate any refrigerator and have it any temperature you want. We'd like to do that as soon as we have time for some cheesemaking.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

I've seen those but the problem I'm having with the mini fridge is that there is a freezer section in the top. If you turn the temp down too low the condensation just drips and makes a perpetual puddle on the floor in front of the fridge.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Look Up Johnson Controls On Amazon Dot Com It Will Take Over Control of the fridge as for Humidity You Can Use The Bottom Compartment With Water Or A Small Humiditfier My Small Fridge Is At 75To 90 % Humidity It Depends on When thr firdge comes on and when it shuts off


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Most Wine firdges do not have any humidity controls only the very expensive one do


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Two thoughts.
I have a freezerless fridge. Without the freezer you can use an external thermostat, I have a Johnson and very happy with it, Since it has no freezer you get more usable space and it will not be hard on the compressor. It will not cycle on as often because it does not need to keep the freezer at a low temp.

But you still need to wax or vac seal the cheese unless you have enough room for there to be air circulation around each wheel. Ideally an underground temp and humidity controlled area.

Check out CheeseForum.org Â» Forum - Index

Most informative website for cheesemaking around.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I have the dump water issue as well...though to be fair it doesn't do it all the time...just every so often there is a puddle in front of the door....
I use dorm fridges and Johnson controllers on em...I have a fridge only in my kitchen area but I paid quite a bit more for it than my pair of dorm sized ones. I couldn't dedicate my fridge only to cheeses as I use it for food...have a standard good sized side by side too....
I don't think the freezer compartment can be removed without destroying the fridges. I just toss a towel down to dry up the water every time it happens.


----------

